# how much exercise



## lindac

We are looking to get our first dog and a cockapoo seems the ideal choice for us. I just want to check on the amount of exercise they ideally need. We will be planning to walk half hour in the morning and an hour in the evening as a minimum. We have a large garden too for extra play! However, at weekends we like to do a longer walk, sometimes 10-15miles - will this suit a cockapoo?
Also, we will need to leave him alone at home for up to 5 hours in the morning - will a cockapoo cope with this?


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi the exercise sounds great! Cockapoo's will do as much exercise as you can and your half hour morn and hour evening routine is perfectly sufficient. Obviously a young pup will not need as much exercise as this but for an adult dog, brilliant.
I wouldn't recommend leaving a young puppy/dog alone for 5 hours, its just a bit unfair as they really are such people dogs and may pick up issues of separation/destructiveness through boredom and loneliness. However eventually an adult dog will cope with this,providing exercise has been given and as much stimulation as possible has been left for them. As in toys, kongs, a stag bar etc. This will give them something to do while they are left alone.
There are a few people on here that use dog sitters and doggy day care as they have to work full time, this is a great way to ensure your dog is happy and looked after while you have to work.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

we`ve always left Axl alone for upto 6 hours - he doesn`t mind.


----------



## Turi

Hi Linda (I assume your name is Linda?!)

Welcome to the forum! :welcome: 

An hour and a half on weekdays and 10-15 miles at the weekend sounds great – Cockapoos will generally adjust to whatever you can provide exercise-wise. A Cockapoo from a Working Cocker mum is generally thought to be higher energy – my partner Marcus and I are active and so that is what we’re going for. We’re getting our first Cockapoo at the end of Feb – can’t wait! 

Regarding the time the puppy will be left in the morning. I agree with Karen – five hours is a bit long. We’ll get our puppy at eight weeks (which is pretty standard with most breeders) and we’re taking a week off to get the puppy settled. We then have family members staying for a further two weeks because it’s not until a week after your puppy has had its second inoculation at either ten or 12 weeks that it can mix with other (unknown) dogs. Once our puppy has had this second inoculation it will be going to doggy day care. We’ve found a company in London that charges £17 a day. 

Best of luck and let us know how you get on!

Turi x


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Turi £17 a day sounds very reasonable, especially in London. I know people who charge £10 an hour for dog walking here in Kent. Sounds like you've got it sorted! Looking forward to the birth of the pup!


----------



## colpa110

I pay £16.00 per day - Betty is out for about three hours. There is a new
'dog creche' that has just opened near Windsor and they charge £21.00 per
day so you are getting a very good deal. I am tempted to give it a go.


----------



## Turi

Hi Jane

Yes, it is very reasonable. We were hunting for AGES! One of our friends' dogs attends and apparently loves it - it's run by the same company that we're using for puppy classes so we're hopeful that any training will be reinforced at day care as well. I'd rather not leave the puppy at all but we'll never be able to afford for me not to work so this is as good as it's going to get! 

Turi x


----------



## Turi

colpa110 said:


> I pay £16.00 per day - Betty is out for about three hours. There is a new
> 'dog creche' that has just opened near Windsor and they charge £21.00 per
> day so you are getting a very good deal. I am tempted to give it a go.


How is Betty for the rest of the day or do you work part-time? 

£21 is very good.

Turi x


----------



## Sarette

Max is fine to be left in his crate with his chews for 5 hours. I think it probably depends on the dog.

S xx


----------



## colpa110

Turi said:


> How is Betty for the rest of the day or do you work part-time?
> 
> £21 is very good.
> 
> Turi x


Betty is fine the rest of the day - she is on her own three hours in the morning
and just over three hours in the afternoon. I think being out the middle three hours of the day is a reasonable compromise - I think being out with other dogs
for that long wears her out and she probably sleeps most of the afternoon ( she is always asleep when I get home). I have to admit I do sometimes still feel guilty leaving her.


----------



## Turi

It's a relief to hear that some dogs are ok by themselves for a few hours - obviously we wouldn't leave a young pup that long but there may be occasions we have to when it's older...

Turi x


----------



## Soo

To try to prevent separation anxiety its good to leave the puppy for a while each day so it gets used to periods apart from you. If you are with it 24/7 then suddenly leave it for a few hours you can understand it getting upset.

We have made a point of leaving the pups for at least an hour a day and even if not going out pop them in their crate and close the kitchen door so they are apart from us.


----------



## Turi

Thanks Sheilagh, I'll try that 

Turi x


----------



## angelabaggs

We have been walking our just 4month cockapoo for between 2 and 4miles and he still wants to play when he gets home ,but while out this morning a lady stopped us and said we shouldn’t take a puppy that far as it’s bad for his joints now we are worried , can you give us any advice please ,Regards Angela


----------



## cfriend

Rule of thumb is 5 minutes per month alive. So for a 4-month-old puppy that would be about 20 minutes of running etc. I think 2-4 miles is a lot for such a young puppy. I would concentrate on doing much more mental exercise than physical!


----------



## angelabaggs

*Puppy exercise*

Thankyou ,I was confused as one of your other posts said 10 +was good but think it must be for older dogs.


----------

